# L'iPhone 11 va-t-il s'éteindre en cas de grand froid ?



## Mopiu (20 Novembre 2019)

Hello !

Je fais beaucoup de vidéo pour des vlogs et dans l'optique d'ouvrir une chaîne Youtube. 

Les capacités vidéos de l'iPhone 11 me font très envie, d'autant qu'il faut que je remplace mon 6s vieillissant. 

Et c'est justement le problème: je filme quasi uniquement en extérieur, sur trépied, et mon 6s s'éteint et redémarre systématiquement au bout de quelques minutes...même branché sur une batterie externe. 

Est-ce que c'est parce que c'est un "vieux" modèle, ou je retrouverais le même problème sur le 11 à votre avis ? C'est absolument déterminant pour moi car c'est l'usage principal que je ferais du smartphone. 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## lostOzone (20 Novembre 2019)

Pour Apple rien en dessous de 0


----------



## BooTBx (20 Novembre 2019)

En y repensant, même 35° c'est arrivé que l'on les dépassent plusieurs fois cet été ici...


----------



## Jura39 (21 Novembre 2019)

J'ai déjà utilisé mon iPhone avec de grosses températures négative sans aucuns soucis


----------



## Sly54 (21 Novembre 2019)

BooTBx a dit:


> En y repensant, même 35° c'est arrivé que l'on les dépassent plusieurs fois cet été ici...


Ce qui ne répond pas du tout à la question posée !

En fait il faudrait que des utilisateurs d'iPhone 11 testent les photos actuellement et que *Mopiu *indique combien de temps rester dehors à faire des photos. Comme ça on saurait vraiment ce qu'il en est !


----------



## Jura39 (21 Novembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ce qui ne répond pas du tout à la question posée !
> 
> En fait il faudrait que des utilisateurs d'iPhone 11 testent les photos actuellement et que *Mopiu *indique combien de temps rester dehors à faire des photos. Comme ça on saurait vraiment ce qu'il en est !


Reste a attendre le froid car il ne fait que  moins 8 le matin dans le Jura


----------



## Sly54 (21 Novembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Reste a attendre le froid car il ne fait que  moins 8 le matin dans le Jura


-8°C ?
C'est déjà pas mal pour une salve de tests !


----------



## Mopiu (24 Novembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ce qui ne répond pas du tout à la question posée !
> 
> En fait il faudrait que des utilisateurs d'iPhone 11 testent les photos actuellement et que *Mopiu *indique combien de temps rester dehors à faire des photos. Comme ça on saurait vraiment ce qu'il en est !



Je n’osais pas le dire haha.

C’est de la vidéo sur trépied donc ce n’est pas inhabituel de laisser tourner l’iphone 1h, 2h max sur le trépied


----------

